# Dreadnought Project



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

I saw a tutorial a while ago on a Dreadnaught, using an airbrush and oil colours as well as acrylics to give a really cool rusted effect.

As some will know I have only just come to the miniature arena and only painted a few models. I have never used an airbrush before either, but as it is my birthday next month I got my wife to get me a set up, and decided to try out this Dread as a first project.

I have no idea on what I'm doing or on how it will turn out, probably crap, but thought I would stick it on here in case anybody is interested.

Primer: Chaos Black











Basecoat: Airbrushed










Shadow: Airbrushed


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

looks very nice so far! may i suggest some brown wash to darken the recesses?

M


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for your comment magician847, I have now done stage one of the weathering, which has addressed the issue of washing the reccesses, I still have a fair bit to do so will give them further attention.



I used four colours of oil paints:










Then washed them in with white spirit:










The next stage is to work on the rust effects


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

The first stage in the rust is done


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

Very nice work. What was your technique in applying the oils? Is it just the same as any other paint?


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

I used four Mig oils, Rust, Yellow, Blue, Green. Dabbed each colour randomly, as seen in the photo above. I then dipped the brush in white spirit and draw in a downward motion, pulling the colours together.

Then wiping the brush of excess spirit, I again wipe over the area almost removing all the colours to give a green weathered look. I retook the images this morning in natural light, the time of night plus the artificial light used gave the model a very yellow look, this is more true to the colour

The beauty of using this method is that if you make a mistake, dip the brush in white spirit wipe colour off and start again.

I still have a fair amount of rust work to do to get the full effect, once I have it then I need to figure out what to do with it next.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

This is awesome. I have been wanting to start a Daemonhunters army with a weathered, copper type look. Greens, rust... overall an almost steampunk feel. This looks like it would be a way to actually achieve it. 

Nice job!


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

This is looking very nice, have you tried using the mig powders to create this same appearance. The only thing i suggest is to remove the mold lines on the next model. With the weathering process you are using its making the mold lines stand out more.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Good start man, and congrats on purchasing an AB! I should let you know that as an armour modeller myself, the 'dot' method is normally used as what is called a filter. This is similar to a glaze on a figure, but since armour is technically bigger, oils are used in random patches to be drawn out to create a filter of colour to change the original hue of the paint job. What you're doing can be easily achieved with a pin wash around the rivets and such. While you're not limited to this, and free to do whatever floats your boat, it's not really a practical use on a figure like this. Washing a large flat surface such as a panel on a vehicle is rather impossible to get to be uniform, artists began using the dot methond! One thing to look out for with this is the pooling you've gotten in certain areas on the dreadnaught such as the missle launcher. over all it's a new method for you, but you need to draw it out even more than what you've done. It's looking a little splotchy at the moment, but you are getting some nice streaking is some areas. Use straight Raw Umber for some weathering/streaking and you'll have a nice start!


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys, victim, yes I didn't noticed that mold line until I took the picture, very hard to see on the mini itself and I hate it when that happens.

Horus, thanks for the advice and the rep. I have only just started the rust and will hit the main event tomorrow as it has had a few days to dry. The pooling I got the impression was suppose to happen, I mixed 6 parts spirit to 1 part Mig Dark Rust, when I tap a part of the mini with brush tip the ink naturally flows around the contour of whatever you touch. 

I put the pictures up not long after I finished the painting, now over 24 hours later it has dried right back. Like I said this like many things I have done recently is a first, so I always welcome any advice on how I might better approach or improve on what I'm doing.

Thanks again


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

What exactly is white spirit Trojan?


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Arcane, Although it is slightly different, I think in the US you would use Turpentine. In fact the procedure I was following used turps, but as white spirit does a similar job and I already had some I used that.

You said you were looking for a similar, if you want to know any of the products/colours or steps I used please feel free to ask. I will be working on the major rust work later today so will post more pics for you to see later


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

I have part done with the rust but there is still a way to got to complete this stage. I'm not that happy as I don't think I have quite got the effect I was after, then again it is a first time try at a new technique, so I guess i'm not going to get it right first time.

Once I have completed this stage, I will add purple to the rust to give it more depth, then a green wash to knock it back further and give it a mildew effect.


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

love the weathering
i need to learn to paint my armys i'm not bad at building them but i suck at painting them but there base colors and some wash's

i'm in awe


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Ark glad you like it.


----------



## uwowrestler (Dec 19, 2008)

Love the weathering, Trojan!
Wish I had those skills for the baneblade I just made.


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks uwowrestler, for both comments and the rep.


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

That's the weathering effect done, now to finish off the rest of the model. It was quite a fun technique to do (although odourless turps would make it better), but I didn't quite get it right. Maybe next time


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

only thoughts would be painting the individual parts now with washes to make them look like individual segments. Right now it look as if it is all made of the same material, like a sculpture.


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes that's what I am doing now, adding metalic and black areas to the legs, guns etc and other details, a fair amount of the lower half will be changing colour. I will also be adding mud and grime effects


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks great, nice application of this process.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

looks much better and i think the over all appearance will still change after you've painted the metallic parts. Take a pencil and rub the edges of the arms to show some worn exposed metal and around those bullet holes, you'll be ace!


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Nice tip Horus, I will give that a try


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

A bit more work done, although some of the effects don't show as well on camera, I think I could have skipped the wash in some areas, anyway:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I agree the wash is getting a little heavy. 

This thing looks awesome though regardless. Appears to be a truly battle hardened veteran.


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Arcane, I took the images above again in the cold light of day, as firstly it allowed the paint to dry back a bit and also took the yellow out of the artificial light. I must get the knack of using manul white balance


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I have no tips but am gonna say it looks awesome!


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks WE, for the commet and the rep.

I didn't get much done last night, as wife demanded some of my attention. I broke up the areas with a bit more black, added brass to the rivets and started to add some depth to the battle damage. 


I will be adding a bit more fresh looking rust in some areas hopefully tonight and over the weekend, but I have my son coming over and he usual takes over my work area with his models.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

This is pretty awesome Troajn, consider the idea stolen :biggrin: That would work so well for Nurgle csm...
+ rep from me


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Just added some details to the cables, hope to get more done on the rust in the next day or so:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Jesus H Christ on a bicycle that is just fucking sweet!!!

I have the hardest time painting vehicles, don't know why, so this just impresses me to no end. Have a shitload of +rep!


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL, thanks Wraithlord, take it you aprove then. And thanks for the rep. I have added some other veiws


----------



## death-avenged (Feb 17, 2009)

Great Work mate this would be a great effect for death guard vehicles


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Just fantastic, i thought it looked awesome after like the third picture but now it looks even better, you are some kind of witch sir!


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for for positive feedback guys.

I thought I would start on painting the base while I think of anything else I need to add to the dread


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovely work you have there...have some rep


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Well added a bit more contrast to the insignia and touched up a few areas, so unless anybody can suggest anything I should address, here are the final pictures of the dread and an end to my 8th attempt at model painting.

Thanks to everybody for the positive responses and comments, now I best paint an army so I can try playing the game


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

It's awesome, mate. 
Looks like Xan Kregor from Unreal Tournament became a dread :biggrin:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

:shok:............................

Awsome!!! I love it!! 
Maybe the best dread I have ever seen :victory:


----------



## Captain-Octavius (Mar 29, 2009)

I too am in Awe of this work.

Well done mate.


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

thats brilliant! absolutely insane!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

Not my taste. It *does* look authentically dirty though.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks very unkempt LOL. Well done with the technique man, just not too sure about the severity of the weathering. I think it's just not my style. Well done though!


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

That is just amazing work! And the WIP postings really help me in my painting. Great job!


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks again to everybody for all the great feedback and the huge amount of rep I have received from this model 

Horus, PMT, you want to know the funny thing is that it's not my taste either :grin: I saw the technique and thought I had to give it a go to see if I could make it work. I much prefer a nice clean model with a few scratches, but wanted to do something off the wall.

Warlord, I'm glad you got something out of it and it helped.


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Just a few additions, I touched up the base as it was a bit unfinished, I toned down the las barrels, added an Orks rusty old sword to the scene.

I also decided that the old boy had seen so many battles and without any time to maintain him, as well as looking well worn and dirty the damage to the dread would be old battle scars and fighting in a world of rain means they wouldn't be so clean, so after years of water penetration the bullet damaged would rust and leak.... I can see PMT and Horus cringing now


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

I was in Awe now i am dumbfounded
i hope when i decide to make a nurgle Dread that i can do a job even near to what you did here , because it will look great

your tutorial will help alot


----------



## Blackyujiro (Mar 9, 2009)

That sir, is superb. I wish I had the time to commit to painting like that.


----------

